# Growing Sphagnum moss??



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I've read that some people have success growing lowe's better-gro sphagnum moss in their viv. Has anyone else had good luck doing this?

Also, what is the difference between sheet moss and sphagnum moss? Has anyone had success growing sheet moss from lowes?

Advice and opinions are all welcome! 

Thanks!


----------



## wak4863 (Jul 26, 2012)

I went to Lowes to buy some the other day and they were all out of the Gro Better stuff. But I have heard that the gro better brand may sprout up and start growing. Unfortunately I haven't been able to try it out myself.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anyone else have any experience in growing sphagnum or sheet moss? I'm curious to see if anyone else has tried growing either, or has heard that one is more likely to grow than the other.

Any feedback.....even negative????


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Go to one of the sponsor sites and buy the New Zealand spag. moss..it is worth spending a little more money than the dusty stuff from Lowes. Sheet moss is an entirely different thing...for decoration only...lining planters, that sort of thing.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

In a pinch I get the orchid moss from lowes. Doesn't seem to grow but does help to keep in the moisture


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Pretty much all sphagnum mosses contain spores that will germinate, given sufficient time and light. The purer the water, the better.

The Besgrow brand from New Zealand is probably the best quality stuff readily available on the market. I use quite a bit of it as an orchid potting medium, and using RO water and very low dosage of fertilizer, I have had it grow in pots.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I only use 'Better Gro' orchid moss from Lowes and I get great success it coming back to life and growing well

I do many cork Mosiac themes and I stuff moistened sphagnum moss in the cracks. 

I think lighting is important. I use Jungle Dawn 13w LEDs and it really helps



















Once it gets growing it really spreads. 

This is what it looks like


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, if you put wet Sphagnum moss into plast bag and close it should grow. I am propagating orchids in it.
If you want Sphagnum moss You can contact me.

Best regards 
Radim


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Its usually not to hard to find live sphag for sale on eBay and carnivorous plant or orchid sites... I've only gotten some dried stuff I bought to come alive once and it was in a pretty sealed up 10 vert and it only grows near the light, so since I put a lot of light over my vivs I'm guessing this stuff loves sun, ...as do many cps... And most of my vivs are better ventilated and i get lazy keepin up with hand misting sometimes, so I guess it loves it really moist or humid, and in ventilated tanks the highest light parts are usually the driest so No live sphag in most of my vivs...till I finallyget a mist king .

I think that's why I killed so much utricularial in the past... not enough light when I got lazy pruning things back that put em under shadow, then the lazy misting schedule didn't help nor did dumping tap water on them when to lazy/broke to go buy distilled or install an RO system (while family are plumbers lol... sad)


----------

